# Passenger feedback



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

This showed up only in the Weekly feedback summary, not Daily Summary.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

I didn't know they could comment on bad ratings.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*lazy passenger !*


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hell. I don't blame anyone for contacting the pax and ask those questions. Exact locations and how many passengers. That's a no brainer . I've went to the paxs location only to find out there somewhere else. Or they'll have more then 4 passenger. Makes ur trips a waste of time or more time consuming. I still hate getting canceled right as I'm almost to pick pax up an out by me there no cancelation fees. Uber did away with them. So now I lose outtime and gas am pax doesn't get any repercussion


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

That passenger sounds like s/he has a lot of problems bigger then just paying the additional .10 for a text (aren't texts unlimited even with shietty and cheap cellular service providers?).

Sometimes you spin the wheel and land on a mine.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> This showed up only in the Weekly feedback summary, not Daily Summary.


Oh brother... You have a smartphone, data plan, but it doesn't include unlimited SMS or at least X amount free? I don't buy it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> This showed up only in the Weekly feedback summary, not Daily Summary.


They pay for text messages,That the Uber pax we have to pick up.We pick up prepaid cell phone passangers.


----------



## RPTerror (Jun 20, 2016)

When a passenger gets three stars or less from a driver does that mean they will not be matched in the future?


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

RPTerror said:


> When a passenger gets three stars or less from a driver does that mean they will not be matched in the future?


No, the Pax / Driver matching system you speak of is for Lyft. Uber has a system in place to not allow certain pax or drivers to be paired but that's only reserved for special occasions such as a serious issue reported by either party.


----------

